
Internet Communities: Otters vs. Possums (2017) - networked
https://knowingless.com/2017/05/02/internet-communities-otters-vs-possums/
======
iagovar
As someone who managed a bunch of communities in the past, it fits my
observations, and it also seems that I'm an otter myself,despite it being a
bit contradictory.

